# CMH admission on SAT 2 basis



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

according to sat 2 my aggregate is 86.76 and I heard this year CMH will Increase the merit to 87.5 From last year's 85.2. Is this true? Really worried


----------



## Atta (Aug 18, 2015)

Cmh cant increase or decrease the merit it depends upon students applying on SAT 2 basis i have an aggregate of 85.4 and i am hopeful and u ahhaha In Sha Allah u'll get in


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

Exactly. Depends on the students applying there. My aggregate is 86.1%. Do I have any chance in Cmh?


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

I hope all 3 of us make it then. I have no idea about anything but I heard they said in their orientation they expect it to be 87.5 this year


----------



## nayyab (Oct 22, 2015)

i have 83.13 with sat do i have chances ???


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

I hope so


----------



## Momina99 (Aug 31, 2015)

CMH-LAHORE MEDICAL COLLEGE


----------



## nayyab (Oct 22, 2015)

i checked the list i lack behind by one percentage  chances for merit to decrease ??


----------



## Momina99 (Aug 31, 2015)

Pray. Anything is possible


----------



## Momina99 (Aug 31, 2015)

Are you people preparing for cmh entry test as well???


----------



## futuredentist (Oct 10, 2015)

well enry test is kind of a formality for students competing on sat 2 basis, however it is mandatory for all, so no not really am i studying for the cmh test


----------



## ayshasamad (Jul 6, 2014)

hey guys can anyone tell me the closing merit of cmh for bds last year? my aggregate is 80.6 do i have even the slightest chance of getting admission in bds


----------

